# Legal documents when selling equipment



## WikiThreads (Apr 2, 2011)

We're about to put some used equipment up for sale. Do you see any need for a legal document between buyer and seller? It works great, but I don't want to have to deal with any buyer's remorse. Do you have a contract form to recommend?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Caveat Emptor, sold as seen, is the only contract that you need.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Nothing particular is needed, but a handwritten agreement stating 'SOLD AS IS' and signed by both parties is valuable in any misunderstanding after the sale.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You must describe the equipment accurately, after that it' not your problem. If you say that it works, then it must work as expected or near-as, but there's little responsibility as a private sale.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

WikiThreads said:


> We're about to put some used equipment up for sale. Do you see any need for a legal document between buyer and seller? It works great, but I don't want to have to deal with any buyer's remorse. Do you have a contract form to recommend?



A simple bill of sale with a description of the equipment, the price, and the notation "All sales final" should suffice. Have the buyer sign a copy and keep it.


Harry

_


----------



## Alice07 (Jul 28, 2012)

Contract is needed.Both seller and buyer can sign and each keeps one copy.It can help both of you feel fair
blog rss feed submission


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree have the person sign a contract stating what the item is. the cost of the item and its sold as is with NO WARRANTY GIVEN. This will cover you if god forbid the item dies on the guy/gal and he/she wants you to fix it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

bill of sale that includes warranty info and description of equipment. in california collect sales tax as well.


----------

